# How many Georgia bears have you killed?



## 2bbshot (Sep 4, 2009)

Im a flatlander and have hunted all my life and only seen one bear. Just wondering how many yall have killed. Do you kill one every year? Just curious


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 4, 2009)

I have shot 2 in the last three years.  2 years ago I let some smaller ones go in bow season and ended up missing a big one.  Before 3 years ago I had never saw one in the woods.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 4, 2009)

I have killed 3 but could have killed probably at least 50 but I really don't like to shoot one to much trouble.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 5, 2009)

I have made up my mind that if I am going to shoot one in GA, it is going to be a big one-so I can justify the stink and getting him mounted, lol. 

Could have killed 4-5 small(er) ones


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Keep em coming.


----------



## JayTee (Sep 5, 2009)

I've killed 5 the in the last 10 yrs. I've never targeted bears, just take them occasionally while deer hunting.

They are a lot better table fare than people give them credit for. I almost prefer bear to deer if its cooked right.

I've never taken one over 300lbs but I've been seeing one that should be 350+.  Thats my goal for this year. A nice rug.


----------



## josh chatham (Sep 5, 2009)

ive shot two.  But have seen several over the past 4-5 years.  Seems like they are everywhere now, but im like dana they are way too much trouble to get out especially how far back they are when i usually see them.  I may kill another one if i see one and it just wont go away haha


----------



## xhunterx (Sep 5, 2009)

it seems that on this new bear forum theres lots of interest from the middle and south georgia boys in bear hunting. in my opinion, now is the time to plan a trip up here and do it. i have hunted cohutta in excess of 20 years due to us having a family cabin on holly creek. we've always seen a few bear on cohutta but it seems as if the population has exploded in the last few years. i would be more confident on taking a bear then a deer on cohutta now. the people i know that take a bear are like myself, they like to get a bear, ( one bear), have it mounted and look at it but most don't want to think about having to get another one out of the mountains.  when i'm hunting with my sons and hear a shot i pray under my breath, "be a little deer". the wmas on the mtns are so big that people usually aren't that big of a problem interferring with the hunters. so if your interested i think bear hunting is peaking now.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 6, 2009)

I might have to take your advice and come give it a try. I am up in the mountains all the time to go fly fishing. Ive done some brookie fishing in fairly remote areas and some of those places undoubtably have bears. I have seen a few tracks as well as some piles of scat. Just not actually seen the bear that was responsible. The only bear I have actually seen was in twiggs county. Also your if I killed any bear I would have it mounted an probably not ever kill another one. I would just like to get one.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 8, 2009)

I have killed one and shot another with my bow but could not find it. I hope to make number two in the next few days I have the first week of bow season  off. So if anyone wants to help me drag let me know. I will be up there by my self. low gap, or white oak gap look for the blue f250 with a camper shell


----------



## carpenter1 (Sep 8, 2009)

killed 2 in the last four years 180# bow 375# with a gun last year


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 9, 2009)

carpenter1 said:


> killed 2 in the last four years 180# bow 375# with a gun last year



Thats awesome 375 is a stud. If I killed one that big I would suck it up and have a full body mount. Dont know where I would put it, I guess  I would get rid of the couch and sit on the floor.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 9, 2009)

I've killed one, a young sow on Blue Ridge W.M.A. Should have killed 4 or 5 more. I'm good at blowing oppurtunities. Missed one on Blue Ridge with a muzzleloader that looked as big as a steer the first year they were allowed with a smokepole. Probably a good thing I clean missed- back then I hunted with a .45 cal. round ball. Not a whole lot of energy there. The first thing I ever drew a bow on was a nice bear on Cohutta. Sitting on a log and it came out of an ivy thicket walking right at me. I was young and dumb, I tried to draw on it. Of course it whirled and ran. I used to dream about that. Got more "shoulda coulda" stories but I dont want to bore yall.


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

*bear*

i have killed 2 with my bow on chattahoochee wma could of killed lots more first year i tried i got one it was a new rush the next year i killed another good rush as well i always went in the afternoon and it was always about dark and was by my self and a heck of a drag the rush is awsome with a bow hearing the death moan and it almost dark like the rush alot like the meat as well i would kill another one if its a hoss and close to truck and down hill well you no i might just need the rush again but limited on time to go and put the time in if you find the sign put the time in like every day that you can and you will be rewarded but i only hunt high ridge tops for bear the wind is the key


----------



## xhunterx (Sep 11, 2009)

rush huh,, dude


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Sep 11, 2009)

Killed 10 or 11. and Usually see 10+ A Year.I Don't Kill'em anymore.I'd Rather Drag a Log and Eat a Flint Rock..


----------



## english setter (Sep 12, 2009)

Agree  with ga_bullet i have killed 1 to many, had one in a tree in my back yard a week ago


----------



## bear-229 (Sep 12, 2009)

something i have always wanted to do until i saw a video of my wife's uncle. once the bear was killed they put on a harness to pull it out cause it is so thick nothing will get back there
he is the guide that was used when the state record was killed back to back


----------



## huntemwfo (Sep 16, 2009)

The last one I killed was 330# with my bow. Been looking for one bigger. All the smaller ones I find I guide first timers to kill'em. Been doing that for the past few years.


----------

